# Divers watch for the lady friend?



## UAV-OPS

I have a tough one for you ladies and gentlemen, I'm looking into buying a watch for my girlfriend, I got her a nice small Timex weekender which is her beater but I'd like to get her something to wear for when we go to the beach. I would prefer to get her an actual divers watch but the only pre-requisites are a quartz or solar/quartz movement, a screw down crown and for it not to be some huge hunk of steel.

Thank you


----------



## Fast1one

Citizen makes some promaster eco-drives that are 34mm but they are hard to find and relatively expensive (over $200) compared to the regular versions. They are only sold in Japan, but you can usually find them on eBay by searching "lady citizen diver"


----------



## Sillygoose

Momentum watches should fit your requirements. They have women's quartz watches with screw-down crowns that come in a variety of colors.

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## KCZ

Deep Blue Sea Princess. I have one, and I've been wearing it most of the summer at the lake here. 34mm.

Bernhardt Ladies Diver. Smaller at 29mm.


----------



## StufflerMike

https://www.watchuseek.com/f503/promare-lady-turquoise-special-summer-edition-4489567.html


----------



## wtma

Citizen EP6050, checks all your boxes.


----------



## KCZ

stuffler said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f503/promare-lady-turquoise-special-summer-edition-4489567.html


Umm, that's a nice watch, but it's not quartz, and it _is_ a huge hunk of steel at 39mm, not to mention over $2K.


----------



## UAV-OPS

Fast1one said:


> Citizen makes some promaster eco-drives that are 34mm but they are hard to find and relatively expensive (over $200) compared to the regular versions. They are only sold in Japan, but you can usually find them on eBay by searching "lady citizen diver"


Thank you, not bad at all, I found them on ebay, added to the list for sure.


----------



## UAV-OPS

Sillygoose said:


> Momentum watches should fit your requirements. They have women's quartz watches with screw-down crowns that come in a variety of colors.
> 
> - Tappy Talkied


Thank you, I will give them a look.


----------



## yankeexpress

36mm Aquis


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## UAV-OPS

wtma said:


> Citizen EP6050, checks all your boxes.


Added to the list of possibilities! thanks


----------



## cave diver

FYI - there'a another thread with more suggestions: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/small-ladies-dive-watch-3524986.html


----------



## wtma

I went to a Victorinox dealer here in my hometown the other day, found something interesting... Victorinox Maverick for Ladies in 34mm, 100m WR. Available in at least a dozen color combinations. https://www.victorinox.com/global/en/Products/Watches/Womens-Watches/Maverick-Small/p/241700


----------



## KCZ

^^^I own a Maverick and they do NOT have a screw down crown. When I bought mine, I thought the crown was broken because it didn't screw down, reread Victorinox's website where this feature wasn't even mentioned, and called them, at which time they confirmed the watch does not have a screw down crown, despite the diver styling, screw-in caseback, and rubber bracelet option.


----------



## wtma

KCZ said:


> ^^^I own a Maverick and they do NOT have a screw down crown. When I bought mine, I thought the crown was broken because it didn't screw down, reread Victorinox's website where this feature wasn't even mentioned, and called them, at which time they confirmed the watch does not have a screw down crown, despite the diver styling, screw-in caseback, and rubber bracelet option.


Ah, I didn't notice that. Thanks for the info. It's too bad considering that they already done it really well with the design, size and options, yet couldn't round it up with screw down crown. It's kinda like "faux" divers.


----------



## Wilson826

wtma said:


> I went to a Victorinox dealer here in my hometown the other day, found something interesting... Victorinox Maverick for Ladies in 34mm, 100m WR. Available in at least a dozen color combinations. https://www.victorinox.com/global/en/Products/Watches/Womens-Watches/Maverick-Small/p/241700
> 
> View attachment 12477897
> 
> View attachment 12477899
> 
> View attachment 12477903


Those are nice. Been looking for watch for a lady friend as well.


----------



## tsteph12

Seiko Prospex Ladies solar line in diashield coated titanium should be lightweight and comfy. Also, Citizen Prospex has smaller ladies diver watches, eco-drive solar, with pink and blue dial choices. These are in stainless steel and JDM models.


----------



## Ron521

Meramon carries a 33mm ladies Amphibia watch, unfortunately it is hand-wind. Styling is very nice though.

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/051/


----------



## mychoads

I posted a similar thread in the affordable watch section looking for a vacation diver's watch for my girlfriend here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/womens-dive-watch-4528327.html

I found a great deal on a Wenger from Amazon. Sapphire crystal, screw down crown, swiss quartz movement, 200m water resistance and great lume.

The warehouse deal is $37 for the metal bracelet or its $60 for the new model with silicon.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B008FPMJFG/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01J1YSVNI/ref=cts_wa_4_vtp

The watches I ordered came in and are really nice and worth way more than the asking price.


----------



## cave diver

I just received a zodiac sea dragon from an ebay seller, purchased for my sister's birthday. It doesn't have a screw-down crown, and but should be OK for the occasional pool and baby-washing.


----------



## priamo

Bernhardt has the Women's Diver back. 29mm, sapphire crystal, rotating bezel, Ronda quartz, screw-down crown, 200m. $169.


----------

